# Plants in Western Washington



## purvisgs (Apr 5, 2008)

Lucky for you, I just started putting together a list for a future presentation
(not specifically garden plants, but...hopefully still usefull.
Necter and Pollen plants of Western WA

Alder p early spring
Apple n p April- May
Ash (Fraxinus latifolia) p spring
Aspen (Quaking) p early spring
Aster n p late summer
Balsam Root n p Spring
Basswood (linden) n p early summer as planted
Blackberry, Evergreen n p pollen pale pink June-July?
Blackberry, Himilayan (major) n p pollen grey June-
Blackberry (wild) n p pollen white May-
Borage n p June- Sept.
Buckeye, California (rare, ocasionaly planted) toxic to bees
Buckwheat (cultivated) n p summer
Burdock n p Summer
Buttercup n March- April
Cascara n p June
Catnip n summer heavy producer where planted thick
Ceanothus (cinnamon bush & buckbrush) n p May
Cedar -p ??? propolis late winter
Cherry (wild & cultivated) n p April
Chestnut, Horse n p early June possible surplus where abundant? brick red pollen
Clover n p (Crimson May) (Red May - Aug) (White Trifolium repens May-Aug, doesn't commonly produce surplus?) Sweet (yellow/ white) clover surplus summer
Cottonwood p early spring
Crocus n p early spring limited
Currant, Red n p early April not very attractive to honeybees
Dandelion n p April - late summer heavy yielder bright orange pollen
Dogbane n p July- Aug several sp. some worked heavily by bees
Everlasting, Pearly np August occurs w/ fireweed in burned over areas as fireweed tapers off bees will work the everlasting
Filbert (hazelnut) p Jan Feb early pollen source low protien content
Fir, Douglas p? April
Freweed n p July, Aug major source but inconsistent
Grass (various) p several sp. worked for pollen
Hawthorn n p late May minor source where abundant
Holly n p spring very attractive to bees
Honeysuckle )Lonicera spp.) n Summer honeybees often unable to reach nectar some sp. worked by bees
Huckleberry n spring important for build up in some locaions evergreen huckleberry flows reported
Hyssop (Giant, Annise n Summer) anise reportedly high yielder per acre but real situations where it is this abundant don't exist
Ivy, English n p Sept - Nov late nectar & pollen source attractive to bees
Japanese Knotweed n p? Aug can be major flow where establised invasive
Labrador Tea (L. glandulosum Nutt. reported as source of Honey in BC) n
Laurel, English n p May
Locust, Black n p May-June good source where planted wheras Honey Locust not frequently used by bees
Madrone n p May
Maple, Big-leaf n p Late March - early May can be a major spring nectar source if the bees can fly to collect it
Miners lettuce n April - July posible early spring souce in some areas
Mint(s) n p? June-Aug bees work freely could produce surplus if abundance was high enough
Mulein n p June- Aug
Mustard n p April - June can produce considerable nectar
Oregon Grape n p May secondary nectar source in some areas
Pear n p April - May
Phacelia (Fiddleneck) n p early summer several species ?
Pine p ???
Plum n p spring
Raspberry n p May - June attractive to bees
Ree Maids (Calandrinia ciliata) n p April- eary summer
Rhododendron May-June reportedly honey toxic to humans, bees rarley observed working flowers
Salal n May to July some honey where abundant
Salmonberry n p March - June important minor plant but early
Scotch Broom p May - June you can tell when bees have been working these blooms because they come back covered in yellow pollen
Skunk Cabbage p April - produces lots of pollen can impart a unpleasant flavor to honey if abundant
Snowberry n May - Aug light wooded areas, may yield a light flow
St John's Wart n p June, July important pollen source not nectar
Star Thistle n p July to Sept Locally important source of nectar
Sweet Clover(white) n p June- Aug good honey plant where abundant (yellow) poorer honey producer better pollen plant than White
Teasel (Dipsacus sylvestris) n p summer attractive to bees
Thimbleberry n p May June ?? low flower density
Thistle, (various) n p Early summer important source of nectar and pollen where common
Vetch, hairy n p late May - June
Willow n p Feb- March major early nectar and pollen source where avaliable

So these aren't specifically garden plants but I might suggest planting things to fill in the "gaps" : early dearth before the main blackberry flow and plants that flowered aug- sept would be highest on my list. mints are one of my fav.

and yes evergreen huckleberry the bees will work, will take you a few years to get them established. tasty little black berries but hard to pick!

I don't know about Kinnikinnick maybe someone else will chime in here.

ALSO feel free to suggest additions/ changes to my list!


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bee plants*

Add Asparagras and Elderberry to your list. Both of them are fantastic long blooming pollen plants. The bees just go crazy over them. Elderberry will bloom miost of the summer.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

This site and its members are just fantastic. Thank you that list is amazing. :gh:

I found this also http://www.xerces.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/pnw_plants_bees_xerces_society_factsheet1.pdf

http://www.xerces.org/plant-lists/

Thank you again.


----------



## purvisgs (Apr 5, 2008)

Honey Bees don't work the (red) elderberry that we have out here towards the coast... I think east of the cascades y'all have blue elderberry?


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

we have lots of kinnikinnick here and i have never seen the bees working it. its pretty much like carpet in the woods all around the house. the bear poop in the fall is all kinnikinnick. i just keep adding n's and k's till it looks right. the local tribes cut tobbacco with the leaves from it. me and my kid eat the berries from it even though they are pulpy,


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bee Plants*

Purvisgs, the elderberry I am referring to is the European Elderberry. The bees not using Red Elderry surprises me, but some books list Red Elderberry as poisonous. I doubt that it is actually toxic, but it sure does not taste good.
Raddish, Mizuna, and Penstemon sp. are also very good.


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

This is a beautiful comprehensive list! 
Just what I was looking for. Thank you.


----------

